# Help - Lactose Intolerence



## vyapti (Jul 15, 2006)

My daughter has developed an intolerance for dairy.  She loves dairy products.  Especially milk and cheese.  She likes Silk and I've found come vegan butter, but I'm looking for help.

What other non-dairy alternatives are out there?


----------



## black chef (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm lactose intolerant as well... it's just a minor inconvenience.

first, go to wal-mart and buy some lactose enzyme pills... there are namebrands and generics.  

for milk, there are brands made just for people with lactose intolerance.  for butter, i use ghee... and i get it from purityfarms; it is totally organic and lactose free.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 16, 2006)

Lactose intolerance is NOT the same as a dairy allergy.  A dairy allergy produces allergic reactions.  Lactose intolerance is caused by your body's inability to produce Lactase, the enzyme needed to digest Lactose, the sugar in milk.  What results is that the Lactose ferments in your system, instead of being digested, resulting in gas, bloating, etc.  70% of the population of the planet is Lactose intolerant to some degree.  Heck, I am.  I just have to stay away from foods containing dehydrated dairy products, especially Hamburger Helper Beef Stroganoff, Cheetos, Doritos, etc.


----------



## Lady C (Jul 17, 2006)

There are varying degrees of lacotose intolerance too.  I am and I can eat cultured products like buttermilk, cottage cheese, yogurts and some cheeses.  I cannot however eat things like alfredo sauce - instant belly ache.  I think it is the high fat content with the heavy milk.

I have simply avoided milk products.  I don't eat cold cereal so that is not a concern.  If I bake, I use water or buttermilk, if possible.

I have a terrible time with the dehydrated products because I think they are made from whey.  Whey causes me terrible gas and pain.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 17, 2006)

there are lots of dairy substitutes available for vegetarians. I use veggie slices for cheese. They come in cheddar, american, and pepper jack. If you look at health food stores you should be able to find plenty of dairy substitutes.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady C said:
			
		

> There are varying degrees of lacotose intolerance too. I am and I can eat cultured products like buttermilk, cottage cheese, yogurts and some cheeses. I cannot however eat things like alfredo sauce - instant belly ache. I think it is the high fat content with the heavy milk.
> 
> I have simply avoided milk products. I don't eat cold cereal so that is not a concern. If I bake, I use water or buttermilk, if possible.
> 
> I have a terrible time with the dehydrated products because I think they are made from whey. Whey causes me terrible gas and pain.


 
We  know that she has a problem with milk.  I want to completely remove dairy from her diet and then introduce things, one by one to see how she reacts.


----------



## scott123 (Jul 18, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> We  know that she has a problem with milk.  I want to completely remove dairy from her diet and then introduce things, one by one to see how she reacts.



The title of the thread is 'lactose intolerance.' Does she have a problem with milk or with lactose? The two are not synonomous. There's plenty of milk products that contain little to no lactose.

When you start introducing foods, introduce butter first. Butter contains almost no lactose. If she can tolerate it, it'll taste so much superior to vegan butter. If she can't tolerate it, it will tell you, with absolute certainty, that she can't handle any form of dairy whatsoever.

There's always soy cheese. I would give it to her very gradually as it's casein (milk protein) based.

If you've got the time, homemade almond milk is especially nice.

If she passes the butter test, it's a bit sophisticated, but goat cheese is very low in lactose. Chevre is very cream cheese like.

And, as has been mentioned, after butter, you'll want to definitely see how she responds to yogurt. Many people who are lactose intolerant are able to consume yogurt without adverse effects.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm lactose intolerant to some degree, and I find that I can handle heavy cream, but not milk of any kind.  The lower the fat content, the greater my discomfort!  My health care provider told me that's because the fat masks the lactose!  Soft cows milk cheeses cause me distress, also, but not goats or sheeps....  There's still a lot to choose from, and since I discovered Silk, I can enjoy cereal again.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 23, 2006)

_My best friend is lactose intolerant to the degree that even 1 spoonful of dairy will give her tremendous cramps.  I love making cream soups and some pastas that I love call for heavy cream.  I want to share recipes with her so I take a couple of servings out of the pot just before I add the heavy cream and  use Coffee Mate in her portions.  She loves the what I give her  and to tell you the truth there is very little difference in the taste if at all.    When I make lasagna I make a small portion for her and use tofu instead of ricotta.  She says she can't tell the difference and neither can I.  _


----------



## vyapti (Jul 24, 2006)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> _When I make lasagna I make a small portion for her and use tofu instead of ricotta. She says she can't tell the difference and neither can I. _


I never would have considered that. Thank you so much.

Lucilly, I live in Eugene, Oregon, which is a vegan haven.  I've found lots of non-dairy subustitutes.  We're changing the diet of her and my entire family, probably for the better.

I believe she's got issues with lactose.  She gets stomach aches when she eats dairy, even when she eats something with only caesin, a dairy deritive.  I've pulled her entirely off dairy and she hasn't had any problems.  Soon, I'll start adding things like butter back into her diet and see how she does.

I want to have some good information before I take her to the doctor.  Everyone's comments have been wonderful.  Thank You


----------



## Home chef (Jul 24, 2006)

My son was lactose intollerant when he was an infant. He still is to a degree. He couldn't even have formula. A wholistic doc put him on unpasteurized goat milk and it worked wonderfully. Goat milk is sweeter than cow milk and a bit thicker as well. He was drinking over a quart a day without any problems at all. Now he drinks mostly goat milk and we are now re-introducing cow milk and he seems to be taking it in very well. He's 22 months old now.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a question:  I notice in many replies that only a portion of the quote is shown.  How do you do this?  I don't usually want to quote the whole reply but don't know how to do just a portion of it so please give me a clue.  Also, how do I start a new thread?  I gotta be missing the icon that shows how to do this.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2006)

After clicking on the "Quote" button, just edit the quote in your reply.  Use the delete button or highlight and replace with an elipsis (...) to show youu modified the original.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 24, 2006)

_Thank you so much._


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2006)

Friends and relatives have taken enzyme pills when they know dairy is in the meal.  They've had good luck with them.


----------



## Human (Aug 7, 2006)

If you live near an Asian market/grocery stores, you can try the soya milk they produce. They uses soya beans, sugar (or no sugar depending on your taste) and water. It doesn't have all the crap the soya milk products that are in the grocery stores. Plus it cost less than the soy milk products in the store and has more volume.

Had been drinking this kind of soya milk after I discovered I am lactose intolerant but I am able to handle other diary products (in light moderation) except for cereals and cheddar cheese.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 7, 2006)

Does she have the same problem with goat or sheep products?

I have friend that is very allergic to cow's milk but not at all to goat or sheep.  

If your daughter can tolerate goat/sheep, then there is another world of dairy products for her.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 7, 2006)

Well to avoid dairy and i had to up until i was 12... 

I used to drink rice dream.. i didnt miss much really and nor will she. 

You can make her loads of foods... eggs meats veggies theres sooo much to choose from.

There are plenty of dairy free products available


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh look for Vegan cook books as they do not eat dairy.. and you can always add meat to certain dishes


----------



## vyapti (Aug 8, 2006)

I've been shopping at a market that has loads of vegan products.  I've found some things that I like better than the original (sour cream, low fat dressing) and replacements for most everything.

Once she's totally off of milk for a while, I'll start introducing things back.  I'm very hopeful about goat/sheep milk cheeses.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 8, 2006)

I soooooo love my milk this would be a huge problem for me!  Just shoot me if it happens!

Also have dear friend with the problem and she takes the enzyme pills when she knows she's eating dairy but it can hide in the oddest places!  

Many people who are intolerant are able to eat the hard cheeses better than the soft ones and for many if the milk products are cooked they are well tolerated.  

I think my son was lactose intolerant as a baby - he refused cows milk once he was weaned and I just substituted other things (this was before we really knew about this stuff - 30+ years ago) and my GD breaks out if milk touches her skin so they give her Silk to drink.  She (age 2) tolerates ice cream in small amounts and loves yoghurt (sp).  I've heart Goat Milk Ice cream is better tolerated but very expensive!

Let us know how you do!


----------



## lorie (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hi,*
*As mentioned above, most humans, and actaully almost all adults are lactose intolerant to some degree. I never thought about it until I went vegan over 30 years ago. What a difference, for the better. A great way to get ideas and inspiration is to google for vegan recipes (in general or including specific foods or recipes). There is a whealth of info there. Good eating.*


----------



## Corey123 (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you tried Lactaid milk?

It's for people who are lactose intolerant, like myself.


~Corey123.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 30, 2006)

Heres a link with alot of great recipes using soy milk you can even make your own evaporated milk to use instead of cream
http://silksoymilk.com/AppetiteAppeal/Recipes.aspx


----------

